# Pregnant bitch (dog)



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

So, Winter may be pregnant and I am wondering what symptoms others have experienced with their bitches.

No, this is not a planned litter. There may have been a mating during her heat cycle. Not even sure she is pregnant but she is showing signs. Still too early for the vet to palpate for puppies and the blood test is too expensive.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Nesting behavior, toy hoarding or protecting, breast and nipple enlargement. But these also happen during false pregnancy too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> Nesting behavior, toy hoarding or protecting, breast and nipple enlargement. But these also happen during false pregnancy too.


She wants her toys but knows better to take them from Roo. She did just snap at one of the cats when normally they snap at her. Yes to the pronounced nipples and mammary gland enlargement.

I am aware of false pregnancies and hope this is all it is but...

She has gained a little weight around her middle, is demanding more attention and is very clingy and always seems to be hungry.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> ...as gained a little weight around middle ...is demanding more attention ...is very clingy ...always seems to be hungry.


Oh my gosh, I might be pregnant too then!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

My sister has a female that has false pregnancies all the time. Even to the point of making colostrum... She does it after almost every heat cycle, is 5 years old, and has never been bred.... So it's a tough call untill you can start to feel pups squirming around in her belly, or she starts getting really heavy. That is about 3 weeks to a month before she pops, in my experience, but I'm no vet  

Congrats if she is! I bet they'll be cute little buggers. My old dog is a corgi mix among other breed, and all the girls in his litter had short corgi legs. All the boys were normal size. I love mutts. You never know what you are going to get.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

redhorse said:


> My sister has a female that has false pregnancies all the time. Even to the point of making colostrum... She does it after almost every heat cycle, is 5 years old, and has never been bred.... So it's a tough call untill you can start to feel pups squirming around in her belly, or she starts getting really heavy. That is about 3 weeks to a month before she pops, in my experience, but I'm no vet
> 
> Congrats if she is! I bet they'll be cute little buggers. My old dog is a corgi mix among other breed, and all the girls in his litter had short corgi legs. All the boys were normal size. I love mutts. You never know what you are going to get.


It has been about a few weeks since the possible mating. I know if she is it will be an interesting litter of pups. Win is half corgi and half springer. The possible father is a pure king charles spaniel.

Now to convince K we are keeping at least one pup if she is in a family way...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Oh no Grimm, unwanted pups are a hassle. So I hope not, the pounds are full of unwanted animals. They go by tons now instead of numbers of animals. Last month they waved the fee hoping more would be adopted. It sad to go in and see the cats and dogs knowing the next day or so they will all been exterminated. It makes me cry everytime.

It seems like they know whats going to happen, because they do tricks and act cute like they are saying look at me I can do this and that.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I dropped Roo off with my folks and had a chat with their mason about his dog. HE'S NEUTERED!

artydance:

No puppies for us!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I dropped Roo off with my folks and had a chat with their mason about his dog. HE'S NEUTERED!
> 
> artydance:
> 
> No puppies for us!


Haha. Even dogs like a little hanky panky every now and then, fixed or not.

Well, at least you don't have to worry about pups. We had a stray come in that was already preggers. She didn't look that big, but I came home from work one day, and she had had puppies on the couch. Whoops. Luckily the neighbor had just gotten a new couch and gave me their old one.

We get so many drop offs out in the country. It's sad. Most of them are cats, and I end up shooting them. They just fight with my personal cats, and usually aren't fixed. If I didn't shoot them I'd be over run by now. The dogs I usually am able to find a home for, or they hang around so long they just become part of the family.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

redhorse said:


> Haha. Even dogs like a little hanky panky every now and then, fixed or not.
> 
> Well, at least you don't have to worry about pups. We had a stray come in that was already preggers. She didn't look that big, but I came home from work one day, and she had had puppies on the couch. Whoops. Luckily the neighbor had just gotten a new couch and gave me their old one.
> 
> We get so many drop offs out in the country. It's sad. Most of them are cats, and I end up shooting them. They just fight with my personal cats, and usually aren't fixed. If I didn't shoot them I'd be over run by now. The dogs I usually am able to find a home for, or they hang around so long they just become part of the family.


Winnie is getting fixed as soon as this false pregnancy is over and her teats shrink back down.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I dropped Roo off with my folks and had a chat with their mason about his dog. HE'S NEUTERED!
> 
> artydance:
> 
> No puppies for us!


 Stuff happens. I had one that went in heat and a woman shot her and dumped her in garbage truck.

Also I wasn't trying to be mean. I was just thinking of all the dogs that get dumped off here in the woods by people who don't want them, then somebody shoots them. This year it was a kitten, we found it a good home though. That was the smartest kitten I have ever seen and I've had lots of cats.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Now to convince K we are keeping at least one pup if she is in a family way...


It's always easier to say I'm sorry than it is to ask permission. artydance:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> It's always easier to say I'm sorry than it is to ask permission. artydance:


How do you think we ended up with the cats!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad you don't have to deal with it! 

I have deliberately not spayed Babygrrl for a lot of reasons, but the biggest is the growing body (no pun intended) of evidence that desexing dogs is causing a lot of medical issues down the road. I am very careful with her when she's in season, to the point that she's kenneled in the house whenever I leave. 

To hear the arguments much better than I could ever say - go to healthypets. mercola.com. I have no commercial interest in the site; it's just a good holistic pet health source.


----------

